# ich such einfach nur ein gutes buch.



## Nick H. (17. Jul 2005)

oh man das einzigste was ich will ist ein vernünftiges Java Buch
also ein richtiges kein eBook
erst wollte ich mir Java 2 in 21 Tagen kaufen
dann haben einige Leute gemeint das das buch einfach nur Schrott sei
als ich dann nach einiger Zeit mehr erfahren hab
und gemerkt hab das es gar nicht sooo schlecht ist
wollt ichs mir doch kaufen

nach der Bestellung
2 Wochen gewartet... ... ... ...
"Tut und sehr Leid aber das Buch ist leider vergriffen *klick* *tut* *tut* *tut*"

dann wollte ich mir Java in a Nuteshell kaufen
da die Bücher von Oreilly ja sehr gut sein sollen
dann find ich raus das es die neueste Version (also wahrscheinlich das Tiger-Release)
noch nicht auf Deutsch da ist


irgendwie blick ich jetzt jedenfalls nicht mehr durch
kann mir jemand sagen was ein gutes buch ist?

*hier sind mal die Kriterien:*

-kein ebook

-sollte nicht nur an Anfänger gerichtet sein
(auch wenn ich das wahrscheinlich noch bin)

-aufjedenfall deutsch

-dieses AWT und Swing Zeugs sollte gut erklärt sein
da ich das noch bei keiner anleitung wirklich begriffen hab

-und schön wäre es auch wenn viel über Netzwerkprogrammierung drinstünde
am besten was über Multicasts und Emails

-2D Spieleprogrammierung interessiert mich auch

-wär praktisch wenn was über XML drinsteht
aber sooo wichtig ist das nicht

-JNI wäre auch gut ist aber auch nicht so wichtig

*nicht so wichtig wäre dies:*

-JDBC interessiert mich nicht die Bohne
und dafür hab ich auch schon eine gute Anleitung

-ich will auch kein Buch in dem nachher nur noch um applets geht

-Servlets und JSPs interessieren mich auch nicht
gehören eh zu EE

-RMI interessiert mich auch kein Stück



so das wars dann
ich weiß sind ziemlich viele Sachen
und keiner hat Lust die alle druchzulesen :roll: 
aber ich find sonst einfach kein gutes Buch...


----------



## Dukel (17. Jul 2005)

http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel4/

Gibts auch als Gedruckte ausgabe. Da kannst du dich schonmal einlesen, ob dir alles gefällt (Sprache, Stil, Anspruch, Themen).

Genauso wie bei http://javabuch.de/


----------



## byte (17. Jul 2005)

hm, ich glaube es wird sehr schwer werden, ein buch zu finden, wo viel über netzwerkprogrammierung drinsteht, aber nix über RMI. :roll:


----------



## Nick H. (17. Jul 2005)

es soll ja nicht nix über RMI drinstehen
damit wollte ich sagen das es nicht wichtig ist ob oder ob nicht
warum sollte mich das stören

JavaInsel hab ich natürlich schon
aber speziell den AWT/Swing Teil find ich nicht so gut


----------



## stev.glasow (17. Jul 2005)

Diese Grundlagenbücher behandeln doch eigentlich alle die gleichen Inhalte,  die Grundlagen halt. 
Ich würd einfach mal anfangen eines der populären zu lesen . Auch wenn dir ein Kapitel nicht gefällt oder du den Sachverhalt des Kapitels schon verstanden hast - dann läßt ihn halt aus oder liest ihn trotzdem (schaden kann es ja nicht)
Und wenn die Grundlagen dann soweit klar sind kannst du dich ja nach Tuts oder Büchern umsehen die speziell die Themen behandeln die dich mehr interessieren.


----------



## Nick H. (17. Jul 2005)

>>eines der populären zu lesen

der Witz ist gut
ich würd ja gerne so eins lesen
wenn du mir jetzt noch verraten würdest welches ;-)


----------



## The_S (17. Jul 2005)

Wenn du kein totales Anfängerbuch willst, vergiss Java 2 in 21 Tagen! Mit dem hab ich zwar gelernt und es ist eigentlich auch net schlecht, aber echt an absolute Noobs gerichtet (damals für mich wie geschaffen (noch nie vorher was programmiert)).


----------



## Nick H. (18. Jul 2005)

das hab ich am Ende auch noch kapiert
nur welche Bücher sind nicht an Anfänger gerichtet?

auf dem Markt sieht man immer nur Bücher wie:
"Einsteigerseminar"
"Eine Einführung in ..."
usw.

gestern hab ich im wittwer noch ein anderes gesehen
"professionelle 3D-Effekte"
aber so weit bin ich nun auch wieder nicht...


----------



## AlArenal (18. Jul 2005)

"Professional Java Programming" von Wrox. Wenn du dich selbst auch ausschließlich deutsche Literatur beschränkst wirst du Probleme bekommen. Viele Bücher werden gar nicht übersetzt (Wrox), bei anderen kommt die deutsche Ausgabe erst wenn schon die 2nd Edition in den USA rauskommt (O'Reilly).


----------



## mic_checker (18. Jul 2005)

Außerdem ist die Übersetzung ins Deutsche oft "für die Füße".

Bestimmte Werke muss man einfach in Englisch gelesen haben, bspw. "Design Patterns" von Erich Gamma etc. - auch wenn das jetzt nichts für den Noob ist.

If you can't speak english very well, lern et besser schnell


----------



## T1M (18. Jul 2005)

Handbuch der java-Programmierung von Guido Krüger.
ich finds net schlecht, und swing/awt sind echt gut erklärt.
n bissl abschreckend sind vielleicht die über 1200 seiten ... :wink:


----------



## Nick H. (18. Jul 2005)

naja ich kann Englisch nicht sehr gut
und wenn ich AWT so schon nicht verstehe versteh ich in Englisch gar nix mehr...


----------



## AlArenal (18. Jul 2005)

Man lernts auch nicht, indem man ihm aus dem Weg geht. Javadocs gibts auch nicht auf Deutsch, schaust du da auch nie rein? 

Mit Anglophobie reißt man derzeit als Entwickler nicht viel, da so schnell so viele neue Entwicklungen kommen und man es sich nicht leisten kann erst zu warten bis evtl. vielleicht mal ein Fitzelchen brauchbarer Infos auf Deutsch kommen.


----------



## stev.glasow (18. Jul 2005)

Nick H. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> >>eines der populären zu lesen
> 
> der Witz ist gut
> ich würd ja gerne so eins lesen
> wenn du mir jetzt noch verraten würdest welches ;-)


Was fürn Witz? verstehe nicht wo dein Problem liegt.
Lies erst mal irgendein Buch zu den Grundlagen - Javabuch, Javainsel, Java in 21 Tagen, etc. (es wurden doch schon genug genannt und schlecht ist bestimmt keines von denen). Und dann besorgst du dir halt was zu den Themen die dich mehr interessieren.


----------



## Nick H. (18. Jul 2005)

>>Javabuch, Javainsel, Java in 21 Tagen

die hab ich ja schon alle gelesen

>>Und dann besorgst du dir halt was zu den Themen die dich mehr interessieren.

und genau so ein buch such ich grad
ich find nur keins


----------



## AlArenal (18. Jul 2005)

Da wirste auch noch ne Weile suchen.. alles was über das Anfänger-Niveau hinausgeht ist spezialisiert auf einen gewissen Themenbereich.. und dann auch noch auf Deutsch... herrje.. gibts deutsche Java-Bücher? 

Schau dir mal diese Liste bei O'Reilly an und zähl selbst die Verteilung Deutsch zu Englisch:

http://www.ora.de/java/


----------



## Nick H. (18. Jul 2005)

dann werd ich wohl oder übel wohl doch englische Bücher kaufen müssen
welche guten gibts denn da?

(ausser OReilly)


----------



## AlArenal (18. Jul 2005)

Die Wälzer von Wrox sind der Hammer, aber auch teuer. 

http://wiki.alexander-langer.de/index.php/Kategorie:Bücher


----------



## Nick H. (18. Jul 2005)

danke werds mir mal anschauen...


----------



## JavaStarter (18. Jul 2005)

Im moment lese ich Javabuch und Javainsel parallel in ebook-form.
Allerdings halt ich das ewige lesen vorm Monitor langsam net mehr aus, daher überleg ich auch mir ein gedrucktes Buch zu besorgen.
Die Frage die ich mir nur stelle ist, ob sich dieser Kauf auch lohnt. Da ich beide Bücher schon zur Hälfte durch habe, weiss ich nicht wie oft ich ein solches Buch wiederverwende..
Brauch man sowieso ein Buch indem man immer wieder etwas nachlesen kann, oder habt ihr das meiste von dem was ihr gelesen habt im Kopf ?


----------



## Nick H. (19. Jul 2005)

ne also ich denke alle gucken hin und wieder in ihr Buch
ich mach das auch so

ich weiß dann immer ungefähr an welcher stelle das war


----------

